# our new "commercial" only web site



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

check it out..its done but i havent sent my revisions in yet bought to start this weekend if i get time before we head of to Michigan....

www.richmondpaintingofwi.com

tell me your thought....

also here is our roofing site that was just done... i need a new url.. and its missing all the content pages....but as far as layout it looks good...... just needs like 50 more pages added..lol

www.getracineroofer.com


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Both sites continuously reload.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Both sites continuously reload.


What do you mean by that ? Everything pops up good for me....


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> What do you mean by that ? Everything pops up good for me....


 Did you follow the link from your post?

The page continuously reloads.

Perhaps it's something wrong on my end.:blink:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> What do you mean by that ? Everything pops up good for me....



Looks good to me. Everything loaded smoothly on my phone.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

And it's already ranking......some first page....some second....and there not even done...


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Is that a type-o or did you join the PDCA?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> Is that a type-o or did you join the PDCA?


I supposedly have a free six month complimentary membership and I'm definitely joining when that's up....yes...


----------

